# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  On Island in June

## sbhlvr

My arm was twisted enough (thanks to Lisa and Martin) that I made the decision. Dave and I will be on the island with "the Junies". This is our first time so who will we have the pleasure of meeting??

----------


## Karen

I think I read that you are there in early June. We arrive late June.  :Frown:

----------


## cec1

. . . not sure if I'll be there early June, but I love this time on SBH -- such long, listless days.  Perfect for relaxation.  You'll have a great time!

----------


## amyb

Any time on St Barth is a good time to be on/in St Barth. Just sayin'

----------


## stbartshopper

Yes any time of the year on the island is paradise!

----------


## TPunch42

We are considering a June trip. Mid to late June.  What dates are you guys?

----------


## Toni

Hi, Carol
Well you have already met me and Gary. We'll be there until the 14th. It will be nice to see you guys again!

----------


## didier

see you then toni!

----------


## Toni

I'm looking forward to seeing you too, Diana!

----------


## leep75

We are booked 6/18-6/25 and it can't come soon enough.

----------


## PIRATE40

6/4-6/18 for Kathie and I......

----------


## amyb

We get back 6/28.

----------


## BBT

We arrive June 30.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

we will be on island late May thru June 14 and I always love to have "a little cocktail party"

----------


## PIRATE40

> we will be on island late May thru June 14 and I always love to have "a little cocktail party"



..."Little?"   See you in a few months Betty.....

----------


## soyabeans

we arrive july 12-30

----------


## pghfred

We will be there June 7-18 and would love to get together with the Junies again.

----------


## Karen

> We get back 6/28.



Great minds.....6/28 for us, too!!

----------


## Flyfish

Look for a shaggy haired 10yr old!  We'll be there the first 3 weeks of June.

Our first trip was last year in June...  Loved it!  Best place on earth to celebrate my 40th and Father's Day.  How do you say "new tradition" in French?

----------


## MartinS

Carol !!!! I was only kidding,, we're going in November this year , not June!!!!

----------


## MartinS

May 30 to June 11... ...

----------


## MIke R

> May 30 to June 11... ...




When do you have to be in PTown ?

----------


## MartinS

June 21......

----------


## txgirl

Lance and I are on island May 26 thru June 4th and some long time friends (and LONG time SBH visitors) will be on island too.
Can't wait to see everyone!

----------


## txgirl

we will be on island late May thru June 14 and I always love to have "a little cocktail party"

Betty, your little cocktail parties would put a Hollywood starlet's soiree to shame!   :Wink:

----------


## dadto6

Anita and I will be on Island from 5th to 12th with 4-teens.  Counting down the days!!

----------


## ChasBidd

6/4 - 6/18

----------


## TPunch42

> 6/4 - 6/18




Bummer we miss you by 2 days.. would have been nice to see you again. Our daughters have grown up a bit since we met all those years ago with Skateboard Phil.
Hope you have a great visit.

----------


## soyabeans

wish we were on the island in June (will be there in July) to say good by to Manu and see old friends

----------


## Theresa

6/21 to 7/2 for us.

----------


## TPunch42

Theresa,  We have almost the exact same dates.  6/21 - 7/3... hope to see you on island!

----------


## Karen

> Theresa,  We have almost the exact same dates.  6/21 - 7/3... hope to see you on island!



Never been a Junie. This is shaping up to be a big crowd. We have reservations at Santa Fe on the 28th for Manu's last night. Hoping to catch up with you all at some point.

----------

